

Ask HN: What was that site where people review your site? - notastartup

A while ago someone had a Show HN where people would record their voice and their screen while reviewing your website or product.<p>I can&#x27;t remember the name of that wonderful site, and I am currently in need of such reviews.
======
drakmail
[http://www.usertesting.com/](http://www.usertesting.com/) ?

~~~
notastartup
yeah it was something like that but I remember it was completely free and by
volunteers

------
spiritualis
optimizely.com

[http://mashable.com/2008/07/18/product-
reviews/](http://mashable.com/2008/07/18/product-reviews/)

